# Average FFL Fee's



## ChicagoPete

Hey Everyone,

I've been reading on these forums about the great deals on firearms offered by online dealers. The problem is that the firearm has to be shipped to an FFL and then transfered to myself. I'm from the Chicagoland area and my local FFL told me that they charge $100 for a transfer!!!:smt076

I could not believe what I had heard. I pay for a gun, the seller ships it to the FFL and then they make $100 on me. I'm all for business but $100 is an injustice. What I'm getting at is what are your local FFL's charging for transfers? I'd love to know and I'm willing to bet it isn't $100.

Thanks in advance,

Pete


----------



## RightTurnClyde

Join the club. I'm in California and I asked my local shop what they charge. $75 for the transfer plus $35 to do the paperwork/registration. :smt076 But even with those charges, the 1911 I'm thinking about buying online would still be about $300 less than if I bought it right from the shop.


----------



## Gearheart

$15 seems reasonable to me. I am offended if a dealer asks for more than $30.

I've heard of dealers overcharging when someone wants to use them to transfer something the dealer already has in stock, but $100 is unbelievable.

There are some websites for locating FFL dealers. They list prices.

http://www.gunbroker.com/user/DealerNetwork.asp
http://www.auctionarms.com/help/fflnetwork.cfm


----------



## ChicagoPete

Thanks for the replies and links!


----------



## DJ Niner

Are pawn shops licensed to buy/sell guns in Chicago? If so, some of the lowest transfer fees I've seen are found at pawn shops. My local Gander Mountain gets $75 for a transfer, and the other sport/gun shops in town want $50. Several of the pawn shops are $25-$30, and the guy I use does it for $20 for regular customers.


----------



## Todd

My local shop charges $25 and another a bit away charges $30. My friend in Austin that bought one of my guns got soaked for $50.


----------



## unpecador

My LGS charges $50 for the transfer, the state charges $25 in fees.


----------



## James NM

Every dealer sets their own fee. If you contacted one, and their fee is too high, suggest you contact another. Repeat as necessary.


----------



## PT92MJ

All good points. My local FFL dealer charges $20. It seems that the fees vary widely from city to city and between states.


----------



## Kyle1337

I have two FFL's on call for transfers, $15 for one and if he's not available $35 for the other.


----------



## PhilR.

While the local gunshops all charge $25, a dealer I know who works out of his house charges $10.....


----------



## JAZ

ChicagoPete> I live in the South Suburbs and the price here is $50. and $27. for the "extra fees" what ever that is. I was looking at guns on the Gun Genie web site and if you use a Illinois zip code to get a price quote it is about $100. more than a Arizona zip code. All I can figure is that their are no real gun shops in the Metro Chicago area and the once that exist can charge anything they want.


----------



## ChicagoPete

JAZ said:


> ChicagoPete> I live in the South Suburbs and the price here is $50. and $27. for the "extra fees" what ever that is. I was looking at guns on the Gun Genie web site and if you use a Illinois zip code to get a price quote it is about $100. more than a Arizona zip code. All I can figure is that their are no real gun shops in the Metro Chicago area and the once that exist can charge anything they want.


Well I did some research on Gun Broker and I found some guy on the south side, which is where I live that charges $20. Unfortunately I've googled the name of his business and his name and I cannot seem to find any contact info so I might have to register on Gun Broker to get his email address. I'm just hoping he's still in business, but after googling his address he looks to be an FFL who works out of his home. Hopefully he can be trusted.

Thanks again for all the responses,

Pete


----------



## JAZ

ChicagoPete, please post if you do business with this FFL. I wondering since he is Federally licensed, can a compliant be made to the ATF if he screws a customer on a deal? Does anyone know if this can be done.


----------



## rx7dryver

Shops run $20 to $75 here. Guess which ones get the business.


----------



## ChicagoPete

JAZ said:


> ChicagoPete, please post if you do business with this FFL. I wondering since he is Federally licensed, can a compliant be made to the ATF if he screws a customer on a deal? Does anyone know if this can be done.


Jaz,

I was able to get in touch with said FFL via email thank to Gun Broker and I will be talking with him over the phone tomorrow. I'll let you know how everything goes.

Regards,

Pete


----------



## ChicagoPete

UPDATE: Well, I won an auction on Gun Broker for a S&W Sigma 40ve and have sent the dealer my new FFL's license so we'll see how the process goes. This is my first time purchasing a firearm online and so far the communication has been great from my FFL. Hopefully the dealer whom I'm buying the Sigma from is as solid as my FFL seems to be.


----------



## ChicagoPete

Well everything worked out extremely well. I saved a very good amount of money on my new Sigma 40ve and even got the allied forces model (black slide) for the same price as the standard. My ffl turned out to be a real cool cat who charged me a whopping $20 when my local gun store wanted to charge me $100. :smt033


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Some shops change a bunch because they are pissed off you are not buying theirs. They want to discourage shipping a weapon in. It's best to have a shop that you do some normal business in. Buy ammo and other stuff. Maybe a gun once in a while. These are the people that will get you out with a 25.00 or less fee. I got as guy that has never charged me a dime to do a transfer but I spent a long time building a relationship with the shop owner.

Really 25-50 bucks is not a bad deal wen you are getting a killer deal on something you can't find easilly locally though.


----------



## JAZ

To ChicgoPete-- I think I found the same FFL- Spoke to him on Thursday. I'm planning on buying a gun from
Bud's this weekend. >>> LONG LIVE THE SOUTH SIDE


----------



## ChicagoPete

Congrats on the purchase Jaz. I'm sure you found the same FFL and I know he'll take care of you.

Regards,

Pete


----------



## Rommel52

*Desperately seeking ffl southwest suburbs of Chicago*

Hi everyone. New to handguns and this site. I saw a couple guys here that loved their current ffls. I was wondering if I could have some info. I feel guns have gone up so much it's impossible to actually buy in Cook County and don't want to get ripped off by an ffl if I find a great price on the net. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Love the forum also.


----------



## berettabone

Mine charges $20 to ship a firearm, and $40 for receiving, of which $13 goes to the state.


----------



## paratrooper

$100.00 is ridiculous and a rip-off. Having said that, it's up to the dealer and what he will charge and what the public will pay. 

Call around to other gun dealers or pawn shops that sell firearms. I've never paid over $35.00 and I thought that was a bit high. 

Some gun shops will receive a firearm but they won't ship one for someone. Too much of a hassle I guess. I have a shop that receives for me, and I have a shop that ships for me.


----------



## Popeye7751

Last three $25


----------



## FloridaGuy

In the Tampa Florida area the fees range from $20 to $150. In Florida if the sale is between 2 individules you do not need to use a FFL dealer.


----------



## warrior2910

I talked to a local dealer about doing this for me, not only did he want $40, he also said he had to charge me tax on the gun, said it's against the law not to. I bought a gun from him and got a decent deal but I don't like being lied to so I won't go back. He was full of crap about the tax, right?


----------



## RobD

warrior2910 said:


> I talked to a local dealer about doing this for me, not only did he want $40, he also said he had to charge me tax on the gun, said it's against the law not to. I bought a gun from him and got a decent deal but I don't like being lied to so I won't go back. He was full of crap about the tax, right?


I am in central Wisconsin and we have bought a few handguns from Buds online and shipped to a local firearms dealer and they charge $35 for the transfer and the background check is $13. We never paid any sales tax as it was already bought and paid for. Not sure why they would charge you any tax.


----------



## paratrooper

warrior2910 said:


> I talked to a local dealer about doing this for me, not only did he want $40, he also said he had to charge me tax on the gun, said it's against the law not to. I bought a gun from him and got a decent deal but I don't like being lied to so I won't go back. He was full of crap about the tax, right?


Not necessarily. Some states require taxing out of state purchases. There's been a movement going on now for a few years, to place a tax on *ALL* inter-net purchases. Wouldn't surprise me at all if it actually goes thru in a few years......or less.


----------



## RobD

paratrooper said:


> Not necessarily. Some states require taxing out of state purchases. There's been a movement going on now for a few years, to place a tax on *ALL* inter-net purchases. Wouldn't surprise me at all if it actually goes thru in a few years......or less.


Right, BUT your not buying the gun from them. Whoever you buy from on the internet are the ones to collect any taxes. Some business's do, and some dont. Technically, in Wisconsin anyways, if the online business dont collect sales tax, you are suppose to report the purchase and pay the sales tax. That firearms dealer shouldnt be charging sales tax unless they sold you the gun.


----------

